# Открытый раздел > После рождения >  Школы Калуги

## Ёжик

Раз уж зашел разговор о школьном образовании, давайте поговорим о наших школах. В какие школы ходят ваши дети? В какие планируете отдать? Мне хочется, чтобы школа была не блатная, но при этом качественная. Есть такие?

----------


## Polixenia

Моя дочь учится в 5-й школе. В целом, я довольна. У школы неплохая спортивная, учебная база, ремонт недавно сделали. Директор очень нравится. Умный человек и хозяйственник хороший. Много для школы делает. Еще нравится, что у школы есть свои традиции, свои праздники. 

Кстати, в 5-й школе Петерсона нету Дети учатся по традиционной программе.  

Вообще, мне кажется, в начальных классах важна даже не сама школа, сколько учитель. Я нашей, опять же, в целом, довольна. Хотя некоторые считают, что она дюже строгая. 

Чисто со стороны, когда приходилось бывать по работе, понравились 6-я школа, 13-я, 17-я. Обожаю 19-ю гимназию. Директор там тоже очень хороший, мне нравится. 21-я школа тоже неплохая, на мой взгляд. Но это чисто со стороны мнение. Изнутри оно, конечно, другим будет.

----------


## Ёжик

А где у нас 13, 17 и 19? И про учителя согласна как только узнать заранее, какой он, этот учитель
А про 9-ю нет никакой информации?
Ну и еще вопрос напоследок, сейчас много где шестидневка, так?

----------


## Polixenia

13-я школа около областного суда, недалеко от 6-го магазина. 17-я - на перекрестке К. Либкнехта и Московской, 19-я - в районе Московской площади, рядом с пушками, а также недалеко от "Ники". 

9-я школа - гимназия. Начальные классы там учатся по Петерсону, кстати. У знакомой сын и дочка там учатся, она довольна, вроде. Но от многих знакомых слышала, что там странная система отбора в 1-й класс. Надо походить на подготовительные курсы, затем пройти тестирование, по их итогам - зачисление. Вообще, это как бы не вполне законно, поэтому при желании такой метод зачисления можно и оспорить. Но вот что не понравилось в 9-й школе, так это отсутствие ремонта, внутри реально все старое и, простите, туалетом пахнет. Ну, и нормальной спортплощадки я тоже не увидела. Да просто площадки для прогулок нет! Вот где самая клевая площадка для игр - так это в 24-й гимназии. Но понтов там выше крыши...

В начальных классах шестидневки нет. С пятого класса, по-моему, есть. Плюс во многих школах со второго класса может быть вторая смена. В лицеях и гимназиях дети учатся только в первую смену. Но занимаются ли дети по субботам, не знаю. Вроде, занимаются.

----------


## yakudza

Я училась в 13 школе, и она была хороша. Сейчас, судя по тому, что говорят учителя, с приходом нового молодого директора школа снова расцвела. Про младшие классы не знаю, а старшие очень часто побеждают на многих предметных олимпиадах. Спортзал, танц. зал, большая пришкольная территория.
Про 9-ю тоже знаю, что в первые классы стргий отбор. Ну и то, что она находится прямо у дороги, может перечеркнуть, на мой взгляд, все ее достоинства.

7 школа хорошая (р-н Комсомольской рощи). У меня там племянница в первом классе.

----------


## Polixenia

> Я училась в 13 школе, и она была хороша. Сейчас, судя по тому, что говорят учителя, с приходом нового молодого директора школа снова расцвела. Про младшие классы не знаю, а старшие очень часто побеждают на многих предметных олимпиадах. Спортзал, танц. зал, большая пришкольная территория.
> Про 9-ю тоже знаю, что в первые классы стргий отбор. Ну и то, что она находится прямо у дороги, может перечеркнуть, на мой взгляд, все ее достоинства.


+1! про 13-ю школу тоже слышала, в основном, хорошее. 

И да, тот факт, что 9-я практически у самой дороги находится - не есть хорошо, согласна. Но я бы закрыла на это глаза, если бы хотя бы задний двор был хороший. Но там тоже пустырь глухой. Кстати, наша 5-я школа тоже у дороги находится. Но! Вход в нее не с улицы. Плюс отличный школьный двор имеется. Там и просто детская площадка, и стадион. И все это за забором и в стороне от дороги.

----------


## Ёжик

Cпасибо, девочки! Уже чуть-чуть ситуация проясняется.

----------


## Panda

и от меня тоже спасибо )) дочке в школу через 2 года, но я уже в глубоком размышлении - куда вести )) слышала про 9, 12, 13, 19, 21 хорошие отзывы. ваши комментарии очень помогают разобраться )))

----------


## Домик в деревне

> Раз уж зашел разговор о школьном образовании, давайте поговорим о наших школах. В какие школы ходят ваши дети? В какие планируете отдать? Мне хочется, чтобы школа была не блатная, но при этом качественная. Есть такие?


а под блатной что подразумевается? что без взятки не попадешь? это которые имеются ввиду? 24я?

----------


## Ёжик

Ну я под блатной подразумеваю ту, где в приоритете у детей не учеба, а статус родителей и размер их кошелька. Про одну школу (не у нас) читала, что чем ниже статус родителя, тем ниже статус ребенка среди одноклассников.
 Конкретно ни какие в виду не имела, так как просто не знаю, есть ли у нас такие, но по некоторым отзывам 24 близка к блатной, хотя не все так считают.

----------


## Ёжик

Panda, а что в 12-ой хорошего?

----------


## Panda

сообщение с одного из форума: "У меня дочка ходит в 12 школу, во 2 класс. Учителя в начальной школе в большей степени отличные, на продленке с детьми занимаются в разных кружках в дом пионеров ходят , есть кружки в самой школе. Зауч хорошая -за родителей. Нам нравится пока"
я вообщем-то перечислила все, которые у меня в голове остались по прочтении о них ))

----------


## Ёжик

Ясно))), спасибо.

----------


## Ёжик

У меня сын на танцы в 12 школу ходит. Так вот там местные мамы что-то самой школой не очень довольны. В 10-ю возить собираются.

----------


## Ёжик

Девочки, поднимаю тему) Меня теперь конкретно 6 и 13 интересуют. Слышала, что вроде как 6 все ругают, никто подробностей не знает?
Может еще какие-нибудь школы в районе скв. Циолковского есть о которых я не знаю?)

----------


## polya

И 6, и 13 уровень средний, мягко говоря.
Сама в этом р-не живу, пока из более-менее недалеких - 36 рассматриваю.

----------


## Polixenia

Свет, у Насти одна подружка учится в 13-й школе, другая - в 6-й. Родители той девочки, которая в 13-й, в общем и целом, довольны школой. А родители девочки из 6-й школы - не очень. Та девочка уже не в начальной школе учится, а классе в 5-м или 6-м, мама говорит, что нескольких учителей-предметников у них не хватает. В частности, не было учителя по английскому. 

А вообще, мое мнение, в начальных классах больше важна не школа, а учитель. В самой захолустной школе может оказаться распрекрасный педагог, который привьем ребенку любовь к школе. Так же, как и в элитной школе может попасться гниль, которая отобьет любовь к учебе. В общем, я бы посоветовала искать хорошего учителя. 

Кстати, а почему ты не рассматриваешь, как вариант, 9-ю школу? Чуток подальше от вас, но тоже ходит прямой троллейбус.

----------


## Ёжик

Оксан, про учителя я понимаю прекрасно. Найти б его еще) 
Про 9-ю - мечта моя нереализованная) школа около дома) Сама всю жизнь далеко до школы бегала, если сменку-тетрадку забыла - труба) быстренько домой не сбегать)с 
Я вообще не решу никак с 6-ти нам идти или с 7-ми.

----------


## Polixenia

а почему нереализованная?..

со скольких лет идти, конечно, зависит от ребенка. Но, мое мнение, не надо человека раньше времени лишать детства. Потому что школа - это совсем не детский сад. И чем позже туда попадет ребенок, тем лучше. Я вот иногда думаю, что в дореволюционной России очень мудро поступали, что принимали детей в гимназии с 8 лет. У моей дочки вот реально интерес к учебе возник в этом возрасте. А в 1-м классе главным стимулятором к учебе была я) а в 6 лет она была еще совсем ребенком. 

Найти учителя, в общем, не так сложно. На районе народ обычно знает, что к чему. Можно поговорить, в школу на день открытых дверей сходить, попытаться посмотреть на учителей, которые берут в конкретно интересующем году первые классы. Часто их приглашают на день открытых дверей. Мне лично одного взгляда хватило, чтобы понять, что вот к этому учителю моя дочь ни за что не пойдет, а вот этот, в общем, неплох.

----------


## Ёжик

Потому что сама далеко от школы жила)
На районе пока народ ищу) мы-то тут не знаем еще никого. Только одну девушку через инет нашла. А вот день открытых дверей когда обычно? Надо же, я так понимаю, заранее со школой определяться, чтобы на подготов. курсы уже в свою школу идти.
Оксан, и про возраст согласна. Так и планировала в 7,9 отдавать. А тут вдруг все наши одногруппники на разных занятиях оказывается в след. сентябре на подготовку идут. Вот меня червь сомнений и начал подмучивать) Так сказать, все побежали и я побежал) Ну еще схожу к нашему логопеду (замечательному) поговорю. Думаю, в консультативный центр сходить еще что ли, или как они там называются.

А вообще 6 и 13 вообще ни в какое сравнение с 9 не идут, да?

----------


## Polixenia

Человек предполагает, Бог располагает) Мы водили Настю на подготовительные курсы в одну школу, а пошли в другую. Поэтому заранее не всегда возможно спрогнозировать ситуацию. Сравнивать школы совсем не берусь. Опять же по той причине, что и в 6-й, и в 13-й школах могут оказаться замечательные учителя начальных классов. В 9-й школе меня ну очень сильно смущают отсутствие приличной спортивной базы и мало-мальски нормального школьного двора, в котором можно было бы погулять во время продленки. Ну, и внутреннее состояние здания оставляет желать лучшего... Возможно, это не самое главное. Но мне, например, приятно, что в нашей пятой школе и нормальный двор, и хороший спортзал, и здание на приличном уровне.

----------


## polya

Не знаю, как сейчас, но лет 5 назад 9 школу с 13 и 6 я бы не сравнила...
Но сейчас она уже года 2, как не гимназия, а просто лицей. Может и похуже уровень стал.
Плюс в таких школах, как 9, 24, 5 (больше не знаю) надо быть готовым к внушительным тратам на всякие подарки, утренники и мероприятия. Может есть резон отдать ребенка в школу ближе к дому, и тратить эти деньги на репетиторов.имхо.

Сами живем недавно на Ци-го, про школы мало знаю и вообще как-то на школы больших надежд не возлагаю - все знакомые детей с 1-го класса по доп. занятиям водят. А близость школы к дому тоже огромный плюс, т.к дорога ребенка тоже изрядно выматывает и много времени отнимает. 

Вспомнила - еще 19 школа лицей вроде.

----------


## Polixenia

Разве 9-я школа уже не гимназия? по-моему, как была гимназией, так и осталась, хотя, возможно, что-то упустила из виду, уточню у знакомых, у которых там детки учатся. 

А вообще, мое глубокое убеждение, совсем не важно, куда пошел ребенок: в школу ли, в лицей ли или в гимназию... Особенно в начальных классах. У наших знакомых мальчик - ровесник моей старшей дочери - учится в 9-й гимназии, в 1-м и 2-м классах его родителям не очень нравился уровень преподавания. Как сейчас, не знаю, давно не общались со знакомыми. А в 24-й школе, наоборот, родители вешались от количества домашнего задания, которое каждый день дают детям... В общем, везде свои тараканы. 

По поводу денег, как в 24-й и 9-й школах, я не знаю, а в нашей 5-й мы много денег не сдаем. То есть периодически предпринимаются попытки стрясти денежку за ремонт какой-нибудь крыши или на подарок учителю, но лично мы с мужем говорим на родительском собрании, что вот именно такой суммой мы не располагаем, а посему сдавать не будем. На подарки учителям к празднику денежку, конечно, сдаем, но буквально символическую, в районе 200 рублей. Ибо если помножить на 25 детей в классе, то получается приличная сумма, ан которую можно и цветы учителям, и еще чего-нибудь купить)

В общем, в денежном вопросе все зависит от родителей, от их готовности отстаивать свою позицию. Это я поняла еще в детском саду, когда нам предлагала сдать 3 тысячи рублей (5 лет назад!) на благоустройство группы. Мотивация была удивительная: все сдали, и вы сдавайте. Ситуация разрулилась просто: я попросила предоставить мне бизнес-план, где четко прописано, на что тратятся родительские деньги. И почему именно такая сумма, а не тысяча или 5 тысяч. Больше ко мне никто не приставал с предложением сдать энную сумму на благоустройство группы или класса. Если что, на ребенке наша позиция негативно не отразилась. Потому что это, в общем-то чревато не самыми хорошими последствиями для педагогов. И они это знают.

----------


## kiara

В 6-й школе есть (на сегодняшний день) только один приличный педагог начальных классов - завуч нач.классов, но как человек...этот педагог(((((В общем человеческие качества (нравственные, моральные и проч) у этой женщины мягко говоря искажены.
Но как учитель-хороший, сильный, грамотный - математик, какую-то свою методу преподает детям, в этой школе весь свой пед.стаж и провела, когда-то пришла пионервожатой, то есть начинала с низов, но... 
Сейчас в 2011/12 у этого учителя был набор, то есть теперь через три года будет.
Насчет базы - в 6й школе учебная и метод.база одна из лучших (а по некоторым пунктам-самая) в городе и области - огромный современный спортзал, конференц-зал с танцполом, проф.музыкальные инструменты (у меня старший сын играет в группе там) *своя* столовая, отдельные и оборудованные мастерские для мальчиков и девочек, малыши учатся на своем этаже (3-й), большие раздевалки. Многие классы оборудованы системами интерактивного обучения (доски и кафедры), внутренний двор.
Педсостав-да, не весь на "отлично", но старая гвардия еще держит позиции по биологии-химии, истории. Математика,  русский язык/литература на мой взгляд - хоть плачь! Но, я сравниваю с пожалуй, лучшим учителем в моей жизни, с этой удивительной женщиной никто не выдержит сравнения! Но её, увы, уже не стало(((((
Я хотела забрать сына из 6-й и перевести его в профильную гимназию, однако он четко мне заявил " с тонущего корабля бегут только крысы, если все разбегутся, кто будет отстаивать честь школы?!" И я подумала, что он прав...
Для меня эта школа - часть моей жизни, которую я трепетно и бережно храню в памяти, то, что с ней сделали - кроме слез и боли у меня ничего не вызывает((((Но я понимаю, что она не будет уже той, что знали мы, но так же я понимаю, что у этой школы хороший потенциал-при грамотном руководстве она снова может быть достойной!
После Монтессори мы с сыном так и остались в 6-й и уходить не будем уже. Тем не менее, без репетиторов, мы не получали "троек". На олимпиадах по истории (вот только что была) получили сразу же высший проходной бал в след.тур, по химии, рус.яз пробное ГИА показали высокий бал.
Ин.яз - да, учителя не было всю четверть, сын занимался сам, купил курс какой-то по инету, учит еще и итальянский) Многие ребята из класса занимаются дополнительно.
В 13-й учился мой муж, как была средненькая, так и осталась ей.
36 мне не нравится муштрой и зубрежкой, детям не дают свободно мыслить и развиваться, они как винтики, закручиваются по часовой стрелке, а против - уже недоумение в глазах "а что,можно?!"
Личного опыта по другим школам не имею, потому сравнить не могу.

В общем, я думаю, что не школа делает человека, при хорошей "базе"т.е. тому, что мы сможем заложить в ребенка, какой дадим старт -  ребенок будет учиться! Замечательно, если общая школьная среда только способствует ему в этом, но найти идеальную школу у нас сейчас - видимо, из области фантастики...

----------


## polya

> Разве 9-я школа уже не гимназия? по-моему, как была гимназией, так и осталась, хотя, возможно, что-то упустила из виду, уточню у знакомых, у которых там детки учатся.


Вот http://www.uprobr.kaluga.com/uch01.shtml
9 и 36 - лицей, 24 и 19 гимназия.

Уже 2 или 3 года как 9 школу понизили в статусе, видимо с введением егэ совпало.

----------


## kiara

Ой))) обнаружила на сайте школы своего барабанщика))))) в ролике о школьном Евровидении)
Ролик-презентация 6-й школы http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...v=04quPz1LnNs#!
Вот, кстати, с введением ЭГЭ и ГИА резко пошел на спад уровень в 24 школе...У нас есть знакомые, они москвичи, здесь на неск.лет работают - в шоке от того, КАК дети готовятся к контрольным: раздают задания детям заранее, они решают дома с родителями - сдают, учителя проверяют, исправляют ошибки, раздают детям - те .....ПЕРЕПИСЫВАЮТ! На возмущение родителей отвечают  - обычная практика...

----------


## летняя мама

> В 6-й школе есть (на сегодняшний день) только один приличный педагог начальных классов - завуч нач.классов, но как человек...этот педагог(((((В общем человеческие качества (нравственные, моральные и проч) у этой женщины мягко говоря искажены.
> ...
> В общем, я думаю, что не школа делает человека, при хорошей "базе"т.е. тому, что мы сможем заложить в ребенка, какой дадим старт -  ребенок будет учиться! Замечательно, если общая школьная среда только способствует ему в этом, но найти идеальную школу у нас сейчас - видимо, из области фантастики...


Полностью с Вами согласна.  И про завуча, и про все остальное.
Школу выбирали долго. Все педагоги, которые работали с ребенком до школы, советовали либо 9, либо 36, либо 24. Так как с её уровнем подготовки в обычной школе будет слишком просто. И они оказались правы, за 2 года в школе дочь(с её слов не узнала ничего нового).
Но по ряду причин мы выбрали школу ближе к дому. :-ая - самая близкая, но она отпала сразу. И из-за педагогов, набиравших первые классы, и  из-за обстановки в школе. 
Сама я училась в 6-ой. Многим учителям безумно благодарна.  На экономфак МГУ им. Ломоносова поступила с первого раза без репетиторов. Тем учителям я бы доверила своего ребенка.Но ни один из тех педагогов в школе сейчас не работает. Ушли, не сработались с директором. Только Елена Михайловна Москвитина ушла по состоянию здоровья.
Дочь отдали в 13-ую.  Но она занимается математикой и английским дополнительно с 5-ти лет. Пытается с папой испанский учить. +преподаватель из художки и театральная студия и много-много книг, она с ними не расстается. Вообще, в свете того, что сейчас происходит с системой образования, на школу особых надежд не возлагаю. Пришла к выводу, что наши дети, кроме нас самих никому не нужны (государству особенно).

----------


## летняя мама

в 6-ой очень хорошая материальная база. Но с приходом в 13-ую нового директора тоже очень многое делается в этом направлении (нетбуки, интерактивные доски и т. д.)
Как человек и педагог директор 13-ой мне лично очень симпатична. Она живёт школой.

----------


## Ёжик

Вот я собственно уже и ищу школу и педагога таких, чтобы не навредили хотя бы)) жуть) Мне как раз человеческие качества важнее всех остальных. 
Летняя мама, а расскажите, как вы математикой дополнительно занимались в 5 лет? Дополнительно к чему?
kiara, а младшего в какую школу отдавать планируете? Про побег с тонущего корабля правильно, конечно, но лезть на борт новичку не очень разумно все-таки). Будем надеяться, что руководство поменяется за эти 2 года. Склоняюсь к тому, чтобы с 7 отдать старшего.

----------


## летняя мама

> Летняя мама, а расскажите, как вы математикой дополнительно занимались в 5 лет? Дополнительно к чему?


Сейчас дополнительно к школе. А с 5-ти лет просто у ребенка возник интерес к цифрам и буквам(до этого возраста особо как-то не интересовалась)
Посоветовали пойти в центр дошкольного образования(точно не помню как называется, расположен в здании института за домом быта  напротив касс кукольного театра , на 3-ем этаже). Там замечательные педагоги. 2 года до школы занимались математикой, развитием речи, чтением . Сейчас второй год занимается математикой . И рисование там же.
До школы уже решала олимпиадные задачки для начальной школы (не все , конечно, но всё же)
Дети в основном из 36, 9, 24 школ. И до школы занимались, и сейчас продолжают. Мало кто бросил после поступления в школу, большинство ходит и сейчас.
Дочь когда в больнице лежала в 5 лет с сотрясением мозга , просила ей задания привозить. Очень хотела заниматься. Даже в июне (занятия проводятся, но необязательно-для тех, кто хочет) ребенок туда бежит. А в августе, перед тем , как на моря улететь, просит позвонить преподавателям и сказать , что в сентябре обязательно придёт. Для меня это показатель.

Кстати, педагоги там советуют отдавать ребенка в школу позже. Лучше в неполные 8, чем в неполные 7. Хотя это, конечно, очень индивидуально.

----------


## Ёжик

Ага, спасибо. Про этот центр знаю. В след. году по плану он у нас)

----------


## летняя мама

Не дописала про математику, детям надо было почитать перед сном.
У меня племянники чуть постарше. в Москве в физмат школе учатся. +еще школа матинтеллекта и малый мехмат МГУ. Я как хомяк в норку забираю у них все отработанные материалы. Занимаемся дома. Почти то же самое. что и у нас на занятиях, разве что подача материала немного другая.
Малый мехмат МГУ принимает детей с 5-го класса. Есть и заочное отделение. Материалы высылаются почтой. Вот ссылка, если кому надо http://mmmf.msu.ru/, там можно найти материалы лекций, задания, список рекомендуемой литературы.

----------


## летняя мама

> Ага, спасибо. Про этот центр знаю. В след. году по плану он у нас)


Только я имела ввиду НЕ "Мэри Поппинс" (Поппинс тоже за Домом Быта, но мы не там)

----------


## Ёжик

Я тоже не про Мэри Поппинс))

----------


## kiara

Летная мама - ого вы математики!!!!! Я, как чистый гуманитарий, просто преклоняюсь перед людьми, хоть что-то понимающими в мире цифр))))
Какая умница дочка! *в особенности меня в хорошем смысле удивляют  женщины - математики!!!*
Насчет младшего - в начальную школу мы не пойдем. 
В среднюю - еще не думали об этом, впереди как минимум 6 с лишним лет, много воды еще утечет....*вдруг я решусь таки открыть именно школу Монтессори- до полного 11 класса)*

----------


## Веснушка

Оксан, решайся, мы с тобой!!!! респект Кузьке - твоему вдохновителю!!!!!))))))))))))))))

----------


## Веснушка

и по теме: Киар, а будете привязаны к какой то школе? или чисто дома?

----------


## kiara

Спасибо)))
6 лет, надеюсь, хватит, чтобы пройти ВСЕ согласительные процедуры с нашими доблестными чиновниками!
Вот закончим второй детсад, и тогда будем напрягаться в сторону школы...Ой-ой))) Шести лет может и не хватить! Мы с Роспотребнадзором второй месяц согласовываем документы, только Заключение получили, а еще как минимум 3-4 бумажки нужно! *вернее по закону оно нам не нужно, но на доказательство этого факта у меня уйдет больше сил и времени...и денег)))) поэтому - получаю все, что только бывает в природе))))!
Думаю, экстернат все же будем проходить раз в год. Хотя - может только один раз за всю начальную школу..что более вероятнее и нам нравится сильнее)

----------


## Polixenia

> Вот http://www.uprobr.kaluga.com/uch01.shtml
> 9 и 36 - лицей, 24 и 19 гимназия.
> 
> Уже 2 или 3 года как 9 школу понизили в статусе, видимо с введением егэ совпало.


Если интересно. Я тут на днях выяснила, что лицей и гимназия - равные по статусу образовательные учреждения. Разница только в том, что в гимназиях направленность гуманитарная, а в лицеях - техническая. Так что 9-ю школу в статусе не понизили, просто "лицейством" подчеркнули ее биолого-химико-физико-математическую направленность)

----------


## polya

Вот как оно на самом деле)))

----------


## kiara

На самом деле "оно" не так)))) 
Если посмотреть Закон об Образовании РФ и прочие Положения, то лицей – это учебное заведение,ориентированное на подготовку учащихся для поступления в ВУЗ, причем не любой, а совершенно конкретный. И чаще всего именно тот, с которым у лицея заключен договор (договор может быть и у ВУЗов с муниципальными властями, а лицей просто поддерживает направленность ВУЗов)
Гимназия, в целом, — это обычная школа с более глубоким походом к изучению основных предметов. Главной задачей гимназии является всесторонние развитие личности, помощь в поиске индивидуального пути, определение с выбором будущей специальности.
То есть - профиль гимназии общее среднее образование (1-9 класс), а лицей - это 9-11 классы с профильной ориентацией как на гуманитарные, так и на технические науки.

----------


## Polixenia

> На самом деле "оно" не так)))) 
> Если посмотреть Закон об Образовании РФ и прочие Положения, то лицей – это учебное заведение,ориентированное на подготовку учащихся для поступления в ВУЗ, причем не любой, а совершенно конкретный. И чаще всего именно тот, с которым у лицея заключен договор (договор может быть и у ВУЗов с муниципальными властями, а лицей просто поддерживает направленность ВУЗов)
> Гимназия, в целом, — это обычная школа с более глубоким походом к изучению основных предметов. Главной задачей гимназии является всесторонние развитие личности, помощь в поиске индивидуального пути, определение с выбором будущей специальности.
> То есть - профиль гимназии общее среднее образование (1-9 класс), а лицей - это 9-11 классы с профильной ориентацией как на гуманитарные, так и на технические науки.


а вывод-то какой?

----------


## Ёжик

А я слышала, что в 9-ой школе как раз начальные классы отменить хотели.

----------


## Polixenia

> А я слышала, что в 9-ой школе как раз начальные классы отменить хотели.


я про такое даже не слышала. А смысл?

----------


## Ёжик

Оксан, я про смысл тебе ответить не могу) это не моя идея) Это я к тому, что может и логично название лицей тогда, раз в планах у них только старшие классы. Ну это так...ОБС, как говорится))

----------


## mamaolia

> Я тоже не про Мэри Поппинс))


А про какой центр идёт речь,если не секрет? Тоже отдала бы туда свою девочку,а то через год нам в школу идти,а на подготовительные не знаю куда отдать.))

----------


## kazangi

в 9й школе младшие классы остаются, одна знакомая девочка пойдет в этом году в первый класс

----------


## Ёжик

Напротив касс кукольного театра есть какой-то институт (забыла название), вот в нем)

----------


## julia

Мой сын 2 года назад закончил 5-ю школу. Скажу одно: директор золотой, но с учителями явно не справляется. Хорошие учителя которые делали раньше школе имя и результаты разбежались. Текучка страшная, бездарные стервы выжили тех к кому стремились идти учиться. Но это все про школу после 5-го класса. Начальная школа...про учителей говорить не буду, хороших не знаю, нам не повезло, но программа хорошая, классическая, по Петерсону не учатся. Кстати если кому-то повезет и попадет к химичке Таракановой считайте, что будете знать кто такой учитель от Бога! Английский никакой, его попросту нет почти. А так, да, школа с традициями, с ремонтом хорошим, директор старается, он учитель и директор в третьем поколении.

----------


## Виктор Комиссаров

> В 6-й школе есть (на сегодняшний день) только один приличный педагог начальных классов - завуч нач.классов, но как человек...этот педагог(((((В общем человеческие качества (нравственные, моральные и проч) у этой женщины мягко говоря искажены.
> Но как учитель-хороший, сильный, грамотный - математик, какую-то свою методу преподает детям, в этой школе весь свой пед.стаж и провела, когда-то пришла пионервожатой, то есть начинала с низов, но... 
> Сейчас в 2011/12 у этого учителя был набор, то есть теперь через три года будет.
> Насчет базы - в 6й школе учебная и метод.база одна из лучших (а по некоторым пунктам-самая) в городе и области - огромный современный спортзал, конференц-зал с танцполом, проф.музыкальные инструменты (у меня старший сын играет в группе там) *своя* столовая, отдельные и оборудованные мастерские для мальчиков и девочек, малыши учатся на своем этаже (3-й), большие раздевалки. Многие классы оборудованы системами интерактивного обучения (доски и кафедры), внутренний двор.
> Педсостав-да, не весь на "отлично", но старая гвардия еще держит позиции по биологии-химии, истории. Математика,  русский язык/литература на мой взгляд - хоть плачь! Но, я сравниваю с пожалуй, лучшим учителем в моей жизни, с этой удивительной женщиной никто не выдержит сравнения! Но её, увы, уже не стало(((((
> Я хотела забрать сына из 6-й и перевести его в профильную гимназию, однако он четко мне заявил " с тонущего корабля бегут только крысы, если все разбегутся, кто будет отстаивать честь школы?!" И я подумала, что он прав...
> Для меня эта школа - часть моей жизни, которую я трепетно и бережно храню в памяти, то, что с ней сделали - кроме слез и боли у меня ничего не вызывает((((Но я понимаю, что она не будет уже той, что знали мы, но так же я понимаю, что у этой школы хороший потенциал-при грамотном руководстве она снова может быть достойной!
> После Монтессори мы с сыном так и остались в 6-й и уходить не будем уже. Тем не менее, без репетиторов, мы не получали "троек". На олимпиадах по истории (вот только что была) получили сразу же высший проходной бал в след.тур, по химии, рус.яз пробное ГИА показали высокий бал.
> Ин.яз - да, учителя не было всю четверть, сын занимался сам, купил курс какой-то по инету, учит еще и итальянский) Многие ребята из класса занимаются дополнительно.
> ...


Интересное мнение... особенно вспоминая как Вы  просились в 3 класс...Жаль, что все так получается. Строить свое мнение, мнение не только мамы, но и бывшей ученицы (насколько я помню Вы и у меня учились) на слухах, сплетнях, домыслах... Знаете, делать такие суждения и одновременно признаваться, "что личного опыта не имеете", как-то некрасиво...А про "тонущий корабль" это уж совсем зря. Общаясь каждый день с детьми твердо знаю и вижу, что для них это не "корабль", а настоящая гавань, откуда они отправляются в жизнь и куда возвращаются сами и приводят своих детей. Тем и живу.

----------


## julia

> Интересное мнение... особенно вспоминая как Вы  просились в 3 класс...Жаль, что все так получается. Строить свое мнение, мнение не только мамы, но и бывшей ученицы (насколько я помню Вы и у меня учились) на слухах, сплетнях, домыслах... Знаете, делать такие суждения и одновременно признаваться, "что личного опыта не имеете", как-то некрасиво...А про "тонущий корабль" это уж совсем зря. Общаясь каждый день с детьми твердо знаю и вижу, что для них это не "корабль", а настоящая гавань, откуда они отправляются в жизнь и куда возвращаются сами и приводят своих детей. Тем и живу.


   Совершенно неясно
на что вы обиделись и что вам показалось сплетней и т.д. Не знаю предыстории, но помоему она 6-ю школу расхваливала и критики почти не было. Может вам перечитать еще раз?

----------


## kiara

> Интересное мнение... особенно вспоминая как Вы  просились в 3 класс...Жаль, что все так получается. Строить свое мнение, мнение не только мамы, но и бывшей ученицы (насколько я помню Вы и у меня учились) на слухах, сплетнях, домыслах... Знаете, делать такие суждения и одновременно признаваться, "что личного опыта не имеете", как-то некрасиво...А про "тонущий корабль" это уж совсем зря. Общаясь каждый день с детьми твердо знаю и вижу, что для них это не "корабль", а настоящая гавань, откуда они отправляются в жизнь и куда возвращаются сами и приводят своих детей. Тем и живу.


Нет, Виктор Иванович-я у Вас не имела чести в ученицах ходить. И конкретно мы с сыном в 3-й класс данной школы никогда не "просились" и не поступали, а пришли сразу в 4й. И похоже, в моем ответе Вы, не уловили сути. Никаких "слухов, сплетен и домыслов" - исключительно личный опыт нахождения моего сына у вышеозначенного педагога! У меня достаточно четко написано - "личного опыта *по другим школам* не имею, потому сравнить не могу." Мое мнение основано всегда и по любому вопросу исключительно  *фактами личного порядка*. Тем и живу.
P.S.  Добро пожаловать на форум!

----------


## kiara

> .......


julia, каждый имеет право на собственное мнение - и директор школы и родитель, нравится оно кому-то или нет. Но не каждый способен увидеть за тем, что не по душе - истинный смысл.
Я же не ставила целью хвалить и хулить школу, хотя бы потому, что опять же написала выше - не имею возможности сравнить. Да и не хочу. Оценочность в суждении - это всегда субъективно, а я этого не люблю. Есть факты, есть мои личные чувства, есть чувства сына - они и присутствуют в сообщении. Можно подискутировать и про то, и про другое, и про третье. Но к чему? *Для моего сына - "гавань" всегда есть и будет его семья.* И лишь это и есть настоящая гавань, основа основ - именно оттутда и отправляются наши дети в свою жизнь!

----------


## polya

Нам вот тоже через 1,5 года в школу. И территориально мы как раз к 6-ой относимся. И очень удобно - рядом, насколько я знаю. второй смены нет, школа большая... на этом мои познания заканчиваются. Но есть кое-что, что смущает: все почему-то стремятся в другие школы отдать - в 13, 36, 9. И уж на крайний случай идут в 6. Что это? Отсутствие правильного пиара? почему так все не хотят? Их доводы и аргументы приводить не буду, т.к. это как раз из разряда сплетен. Но факт остается фактом - не бегут туда как-то...

----------


## polya

Кстати, кто знает насколько законно новое постановление, суть такая: с 1 марта по 1 августа подать заявление можно только в школу, к которой прикреплен. А с 1-го августа будут уже "добор" на свободные места в школы детей "не по прописке".

----------


## kazangi

в однокласах не первый день это обсуждают, вроде все законно. Чтобы попасть в желаемую школу, достаточно временной регистрации в том районе, 9 и 24 принимают всех, независимо от этого.

----------


## Polixenia

> Нам вот тоже через 1,5 года в школу. И территориально мы как раз к 6-ой относимся. И очень удобно - рядом, насколько я знаю. второй смены нет, школа большая... на этом мои познания заканчиваются. Но есть кое-что, что смущает: все почему-то стремятся в другие школы отдать - в 13, 36, 9. И уж на крайний случай идут в 6. Что это? Отсутствие правильного пиара? почему так все не хотят? Их доводы и аргументы приводить не буду, т.к. это как раз из разряда сплетен. Но факт остается фактом - не бегут туда как-то...


*polya*, мне кажется, фраза "все стремятся в другие школы" не вполне корректная по той простой причине, что если бы все стремились в одну школу и не стремились в другую, то та, другая школа, была бы пустая. Но я лично ни одной пустой школы в городе еще не видела)) А то, что многие стремятся в 9-ю или 24-ю, то это вопрос элементарного престижа - как бы престижно учиться в 24-й гимназии, или в 9-й. То есть это, по сути, вопрос удовлетворения родительских амбиций и не более того. Школа на окраине города - не означает, что это плохая школа. Я, например, закончила 26-ю школу в Аненках. Абсолютно не престижную)) Но очень хорошую. Полученных знаний мне вполне хватило для того, чтобы без проблем поступить в институт.

----------


## kazangi

я вот в раздумьях тоже, в школу нам через 2 года, а в какую... самый главный вопрос. Есть школа под окном, самая обычная, знаю нескольких ее выпускников, все люди "устроенные", либо в 24, т.к. Улька английским интересуется и мы занимаемся и вот прям не знаю... возить далеко и язык жалко бросать...

----------


## Polixenia

Ирин, ну, вот пришел в Настин класс с Нового года мальчик из 24-й школы. Умненький, да. Но у меня дочь тоже очень неглупа. И, как оказалось, английский знает не хуже этого мальчика. Хотя школа ни разу не специализированная. 

А что значит "устроенные" люди? Извини, если дурацкий вопрос, но не совсем понимаю смысл слова в контексте этой темы.

----------


## kazangi

> Ирин, ну, вот пришел в Настин класс с Нового года мальчик из 24-й школы. Умненький, да. Но у меня дочь тоже очень неглупа. И, как оказалось, английский знает не хуже этого мальчика. Хотя школа ни разу не специализированная. 
> 
> А что значит "устроенные" люди? Извини, если дурацкий вопрос, но не совсем понимаю смысл слова в контексте этой темы.


 Ну значит, как ты говоришь, без проблем поступили в институты, работают, не наркоманы никакие, ну т.е. жизнь нормально складывается, устроенно все, семьи имеют, детей... не знаю как еще объяснить)) У тебя дочь в 5ю ходит, а это от нас тоже далеко, в той школе, которая во дворе у нас, там с английским все печально, опять же сужу по выпускникам.

----------


## Polixenia

а, поняла)) просто смутило слово "устроенный" в закавыченном варианте)

----------


## yakudza

Вот верно Polixenia отметила, что часто выбор школы - это вопрос престижа и родительских амбиций. И не всегда в интересах ребенка.
Ну может в какой-то школе английский хромает, а в какой-то математика. Идеальной школы не существует. А что же случится, если ваш ребенок пойдет не в престижную школу или школу с углубленным изучением отдельных предметов, а в обычную - ту, что недалеко от дома? Зато ребенок без проблем будет каждый день добираться туда и обратно сам, играть во дворе с друзьями по классу.
Единственное, что могло бы стать для меня аргументом в пользу дальней школы, так это личность классного руководителя. Если есть возможность как-то сориентироваться в этом вопросе, тогда хотелось бы выбрать чуткого внимательного педагога. Хотя я, в принципе, не знаю, как можно заочно сделать выводы. Чужие отзывы не всегда совпадают с вашим мнением, ведь правда же?

А психологи говорят, что у нашего поколения бзик на "дать ребенку самое лучшее", вот в лепешку разобьюсь, а мой ребенок будет счастлив! Так как же он будет счастлив, если мама - лепешка?

Так что здраво надо подходить к вопросу.

----------


## yakudza

Олесь, поспорь со мной)))

3 девочки жили в одном подъезде. Семьи примерно одного социального уровня. Олеся ходила в 24, я в 13, Катя в 9. Вроде все приличные люди выросли))
Правда Олесю от нас отличает более широкий кругозор и абсолютно иное мировоззрение.
Скажи, тебе это школа дала или мэшдом? или ещё что-то?

----------


## kazangi

> Олесь, поспорь со мной)))
> 
> 3 девочки жили в одном подъезде. Семьи примерно одного социального уровня. Олеся ходила в 24, я в 13, Катя в 9. Вроде все приличные люди выросли))
> Правда Олесю от нас отличает более широкий кругозор и абсолютно иное мировоззрение.
> Скажи, тебе это школа дала или мэшдом? или ещё что-то?


Кать, у меня муж в мэшдом ходил, я думаю это его влияние, сравниваю его и брата его, который ходил на упк - разница огромна. Я вот умом понимаю, что Улька в обычной школе будет без проблем учиться, без проблем добираться, еще и не будет ее учеба напрягать, сил хватит на доп. занятия, художку ту же... Короче не знаю...

----------


## Polixenia

Катя, меня заинтересовала фраза "абсолютно иное мировоззрение". Хочется расшифровки, ибо Олесю до сих пор знаю только виртуально))

Но вот хоть убейте меня, считаю, что школа к абсолютно иному мировоззрению не имеет никакого отношения. Периодически встречаю своих одноклассников - вроде, все вместе учились, а ощущение, что абсолютно с разных планет.

----------


## Домик в деревне

Катя, ну ты ваще! 
Спорю! У нас очень мировоззрения похожие, кругозор у тебя широчайший! Короче, это все призма восприятия. Вам там с пятого этажа померещилось, а на третьем-то все также, хаха.
А за комплимент большое спасибо.

Про мешдом имею сказать только хорошее. Когда я там училась, там было очень интересно и по каким-то вопросам разрывались шаблоны, наверное.

 В школе из хорошего было знакомство с английским и французским языком. Но вот по прошествии 10 лет (10?) я думаю, что больше всего мне дала репетитор по английскому Анна Викторовна Преображенская, я к ней ходила раз в неделю год до поступления. Занятия были в очень подходящем мне стиле, я полюбила прям язык, а в школе он мне казался морокой и обязаловкой.
Химия и математика прошли мимо, кстати.

В школе было много хорошего, но и много неприятного. По школе не скучаю от слова вообще. Детей туда отдала бы? Не знаю, надо с мужем посоветоваться. Я еще не думала об этом.

----------


## kazangi

Олесь, а для чего ты к репетитору ходила? школьных знаний мало было?

----------


## Домик в деревне

> Олесь, а для чего ты к репетитору ходила? школьных знаний мало было?


Преподаватель из вуза, на формат экзамена натренироваться. Даже не знаю, хватило бы знаний без репетитора для поступления. Многие с репетиторами занимались по профильным предметам в 11 классе.
Я вот четко помню, что в школе основной мотив по языку был для оценок, чтоб не хуже всех, редкие задания нравились. У репетитора нравилось все, занималась с удовольствием. Очень рада, что вообще с Анной Викторовной познакомилась. Она Мастер. Всегда ее вспоминаю, когда готовлю свои уроки или занимаюсь с учениками.

----------


## kazangi

> Многие с репетиторами занимались по профильным предметам в 11 классе.


смущает меня эта фраза... в моей школе с репетиторами мало кто занимался... буквально единицы. Я почему-то считала, что 24я дает образование, достаточное для поступления своими силами.

----------


## Polixenia

Несколько лет назад делала материал с выпускницей-стобальницей из 24-й гимназии. Мегапродвинутая девушка, которая закончила школу, не посещая ни одного репетитора. Говорит, что хождение по репетиторам у них тоже было одним из элементов престижа. Типа, если имеешь трех репетиторов, значит, ты крут.

----------


## Polixenia

У старшей дочки, кстати, многие одноклассники тоже посещают репетиторов. Но я не очень понимаю смысла, т.к. эти дети все равно имеют неважные оценки по тем предметам, по которым занимаются с репетиторами, и почти ежедневно звонят моей Насте, чтобы она рассказала, как делать тот или иной номер или упражнение. Я полагаю, репетитор актуален, наверное, в старших классах по тем предметам, которые необходимы для поступления в профильный вуз (хотя сама ни разу в жизни не имела ни одного репетитора)) так что это чисто теоретическое предположение). А в начальных и средних классах лучшие репетиторы - это родители, по-моему))

----------


## Noireverte

> Мегапродвинутая девушка, которая закончила школу, не посещая ни одного репетитора.


Так репетиторы нужны не для окончания школы, а для поступления в институт. Мы много раз слышали фразу "школа не готовит к поступлению в ВУЗ".

----------


## Домик в деревне

> смущает меня эта фраза... в моей школе с репетиторами мало кто занимался... буквально единицы. Я почему-то считала, что 24я дает образование, достаточное для поступления своими силами.


Думаю, тут еще вопрос, куда поступать после школы. Для калужских вузов, возможно, школы было достаточно. Хотя я после школы поступила в наш пед и занималась с репетитором по языку, несколько занятий по русскому, сколько-то по литературе. Все в 11 классе. Для рутинной учебы в школе репетиторов не требовалось.
Из нашей с мужем параллели многие поступили в Москву в самые престижные вузы. Ну и в принципе поступили в вузы все. Тоже, наверное, показательно.

----------


## Домик в деревне

> Думаю, тут еще вопрос, куда поступать после школы. Для калужских вузов, возможно, школы было достаточно. Хотя я после школы поступила в наш пед и занималась с репетитором по языку, несколько занятий по русскому, сколько-то по литературе. Все в 11 классе. Для рутинной учебы в школе репетиторов не требовалось.
> Из нашей с мужем параллели многие поступили в Москву в самые престижные вузы. Ну и в принципе поступили в вузы все. Тоже, наверное, показательно.


А также сейчас вообще ЕГ, мы де все экзамены лично сдавали в вузы.

----------


## kazangi

> А также сейчас вообще ЕГ, мы де все экзамены лично сдавали в вузы.


это сейчас егэ, а что будет, когда наши дети школу заканчивать будут - непредсказуемо

----------


## Noireverte

> Я почему-то считала, что 24я дает образование, достаточное для поступления своими силами.


По-моему, 24-ю изрядно переоценивают. Да, английский там дают. Что здорово - на уроках заставляют говорить, взаимодействовать между собой на языке. Есть преподаватели, которые не позволяют говорить с ними по-русски даже вне уроков. Для поступления в языковой ВУЗ, однако, этого недостаточно. Свободно общаться с носителями -тоже.

Французский слабый; наверное, примерно как английский в неспециализированной школе. Русский язык и литература - хороши, но это, как и везде, зависит от преподавателя. Химия на нуле. Математика и физика не в почете, считаются второстепенными предметами. От истории смешанные чувства: с одной стороны, некоторые вещи рассказывают вроде интересно, с другой - школьная программа отечественной истории кажется написанной людьми, желающими воспитать отвращение к этому предмету. Обществознание - очень странный предмет, смысл большинства произносимых на нем слов постичь сложно, да и вряд ли нужно (рано для школьников). География (увлекательнейший предмет!) скучная. Биология, напротив, отличная. Это мои впечатления 12-летней давности.

----------


## kazangi

я вот еще несколько раз обращала внимание на выпускников школы Терепца, у всех просто удивительно по нашим временам плавная, грамотная речь, и знания тоже на хорошем уровне, т.е. люди развитые вполне всесторонне. Могу предположить, что там действительно учат выражать свои мысли человеческим языком, рассуждать на разные темы, а это видимо гуманитарные предметы там хорошо преподают. Сравниваю со своей школой, мы устно редко отчитывались, все больше в письменном виде, даже у доски порой. И понимаю, что я письменно изъясняюсь лучше, чем устно, просто по привычке. И мне это не нравится, хочу, чтобы дети мои красиво говорили. Что-нибудь знаете про школу на Терепце? нам с Северного в принципе близко возить.

----------


## polya

На Терепце 48 гимназия (или лицей). Сильная школа.

А я вот верю в сильные-слабые школы и классы. Вот мой вам пример: до 10 класса училась в 46-й (у нас был сильный класс), там была середняк. С тройками даже. 10-11-й в 14-й школе - не напрягаясь закончила с одной 4-й.
Хочу еще отметить 2 момента:
1. до 10 класса мне говорили, что по-русскому, например, у меня природная безграмотность, и я неимоверным трудом получала 4 (чаще 3), а потом нашли "золотого" репетитора и я через год была второй на обл. олимп. по русс. яз. (не смотрим на орфогрфию - это было давно и мною не поддерж-я)
2. когда я перешла в 10 классе в новую школу, где мне было легче учиться, пошли оценки выше - появился стимул, т.к. я не была больше середняком... и дльше я так же держала уровень.

Вот и думаю. Что лучше "элитная" школа с супер требованиями (по 1-2 предметам  и средними/низкими по-другим); и "нервяки"(есть примеры...) ребенка, или обычная школа, где можно "подтянуть" и не бояться, что ребенок 29-й по-успеваемости (а это согласитесь, стресссс...)

----------


## kazangi

> Вот и думаю. Что лучше "элитная" школа с супер требованиями (по 1-2 предметам, что подрузомевает репетиторство постоянное), и низкими по-другим; и нервяки ребенка, или обычная школа, где можно "подтянуть" и не пояться, что ребенок 29-й по-успеваемости (а это согласитесь, стресссс...)


 вот и я об этом постоянно думаю...

----------


## polya

Вот и я думаю. У нас знакомые сына из 9 забрали и перевели в 3 классе в другую (ближе к дому), т.к. у ребенка были срывы нервные. И вообще, лучшее - враг хорошего. Мне хочется, чтобы дети мои и гулять успевали (читай - детством насладиться), а не только учиться...

----------


## kazangi

я еще думаю, что ребенку важно уметь самому из школы домой приходить, важно не вставать рань несусветную, важно на улице гулять с одноклассниками, иметь возможность пригласить их на день рождения например или просто к себе домой поиграть-позаниматься. Но не скажет ли мне мой ребенок в 17 лет - мама, почему ты не отдала меня в 24 школу, если была возможность, мне бы это так сейчас пригодилось, я бы справилась...

----------


## yakudza

> я еще думаю, что ребенку важно уметь самому из школы домой приходить, важно не вставать рань несусветную, важно на улице гулять с одноклассниками, иметь возможность пригласить их на день рождения например или просто к себе домой поиграть-позаниматься. Но не скажет ли мне мой ребенок в 17 лет - мама, почему ты не отдала меня в 24 школу, если была возможность, мне бы это так сейчас пригодилось, я бы справилась...


может и спросит, и ты ей ответишь то, что выше написала. Думаю, она оценит!

----------


## yakudza

> ...  От истории смешанные чувства: с одной стороны, некоторые вещи рассказывают вроде интересно, с другой - школьная программа отечественной истории кажется написанной людьми, желающими воспитать отвращение к этому предмету. Обществознание - очень странный предмет, смысл большинства произносимых на нем слов постичь сложно, да и вряд ли нужно (рано для школьников). География (увлекательнейший предмет!) скучная. Биология, напротив, отличная.


ППКС!!! Очень близко!
Сейчас читаю историю и совсем по другому воспринимаю

----------


## yakudza

> Из нашей с мужем параллели многие поступили в Москву в самые престижные вузы. Ну и в принципе поступили в вузы все. Тоже, наверное, показательно.


Из нашей параллели тоже ребята поступили и в МГУ, и в РУДН, и в другие вузы в Мск и Калуге.

Вообще, я всегда считала, что была 13 школа в 10-ке лучших, на то время. И сейчас не плохая. 
Но, девочки, от нашего дома она была довольно далеко, и я отлично помню, как тяжело мне было таскать рюкзак с этими книжками! И как я переживала, что одноклассники тусуются в своем районе, а я ни там, ни тут не при делах.

----------


## yakudza

> ... я отлично помню, как тяжело мне было таскать рюкзак с этими книжками!


Иду как-то из магазина, тащу тяжеленную сумку с продуктами. Отвыкла уже, а тут без машины)) Вижу мальчики соседские из школы идут. Так я их рюкзак примерила и обалдела - тяжелее моей авоськи! Бедные дети! и это каждый день.
А ребята - двойняшки. Я говорю, а нельзя вам пополам книжки носить? Нет, не разрешают. Каждый должен со своим учебником быть.

Я тут задумалась, может надо будет второй комплект учебников купить, чтобы не таскать ...

----------


## yakudza

> ... по прошествии 10 лет (10?) я думаю, что больше всего мне дала репетитор по английскому Анна Викторовна Преображенская, я к ней ходила раз в неделю год до поступления. Занятия были в очень подходящем мне стиле, я полюбила прям язык, а в школе он мне казался морокой и обязаловкой.


Согласна!
Я тоже ходила к репетитору по английскому языку (Альбина Александровна из 6 школы), но потому, что в школе я попала на немецкий. Именно попала, а не выбрала, но не об этом...
Так вот помню прекрасно, как мне нравилось учить англ, как со скрипом давался мне нем (который вроде проще), и как мне жалко было одноклассников, что они не могут насладиться изучением англ, а учат только из под палки.

----------


## Polixenia

> Так репетиторы нужны не для окончания школы, а для поступления в институт. Мы много раз слышали фразу "школа не готовит к поступлению в ВУЗ".


поступление в вуз имелось в виду по умолчанию. Если что, та девушка поступила в МГИМО. И еще несколько престижных московских вузов жаждали заполучить ее в студентки.

----------


## Polixenia

> Я тут задумалась, может надо будет второй комплект учебников купить, чтобы не таскать ...


Катя, это весьма проблематично, т.к. в классе хранить учебники элементарно негде(( А рюкзаки тяжеленные, да. Мы еще в начальных классах проталкивали идею ношения учебников пополам с соседом парте, но почему-то она не прокатила. Мотивации не помню. Но хочу поднять эту тему снова, т.к. жалко очень дочь, такую тяжесть носит на спине.

----------


## Polixenia

> И как я переживала, что одноклассники тусуются в своем районе, а я ни там, ни тут не при делах.


Вот у нас таких переживаний как раз нет. Во-первых, потому, что очень много детей, которые учатся в Настином классе, живут в самых разных микрорайонах. Есть дети, которые ездят учиться из Мстихино, Калуги-2, с Тайфуна, Маяковки... В общем, география весьма обширная. Эти прекрасные дети сами нашли способ общения: после школы они идут в ближайший скверик, или тусят в школьном дворе, благо площадка там хорошая, или же сидят в пончиковой)) Ну, и они сейчас уже достаточно взрослые, чтобы самостоятельно ходить друг к другу в гости. Когда поменьше были, такой возможности, конечно, было меньше, но не потому, что кто-то там далеко живет, а потому что все же занятые)) У кого-то сразу после уроков музыкалка, или художка, или бассейн с танцами))

----------


## kazangi

> Из нашей параллели тоже ребята поступили и в МГУ, и в РУДН, и в другие вузы в Мск и Калуге.
> 
> Вообще, я всегда считала, что была 13 школа в 10-ке лучших, на то время. И сейчас не плохая. 
> Но, девочки, от нашего дома она была довольно далеко, и я отлично помню, как тяжело мне было таскать рюкзак с этими книжками! И как я переживала, что одноклассники тусуются в своем районе, а я ни там, ни тут не при делах.


Кать, а почему не возле дома училась?

----------


## Веснушка

насчет книжек - может, когда наши дети будут учиться, все кники в один планшетник закачают, а?)))))
я кстати училась в школе по месту жительства, но вот проблема то - все жили в верху от школы, а я внизу.... и ходить мне было не с кем, и во дворе мы гуляли не по школьной принадлежности, а просто потому что жили в одном дворе. а класс у нас был сильный - все молодцы и просто хорошие дети и люди, приличные. в остальных классах было хуже, а та параллель, что на год нас старше, вообще жесть!!! и сидели многие уже потом, и в школе чудили почем зря... девочки девчонку одну сильно избили, в общем вся школа от них караул кричала.... я бы выбрала школу все же где контингент получше.... теперец кстати хвалят, сама слышала, у меня там училка знакомая астрономию ведет, говорит, много хороших ребят. а вообще сейчас учителя с ума сходят, говорят, дети - это караул какой-то! в начальных классах надо по любому учителя выбирать, причем не только по отзывам, но и общаться лично.

----------


## kiara

Насчет учебников - старшие классы уже так и делают))) У кого есть планшет-все закачено туда. В интернете есть офиц.версии учебников в электронном виде, те же страницы, все как в печатном варианте. Около 80% учебной литературы можно таким образом "носить". 
Насчет караула от детей...Оль, ну а вот оборотная сторона: не только от детей караул, учителя - тоже, простите, "отжигают" почем зря((((( На каждое предложение детей - "нет, я ничего не буду, у меня личная жизнь"", "это ваши проблемы", "мне за это не платят". И это не единичные случаи отдельных личностей, это такой собирательный портрет современного учителя в возрасте до 30 лет. Конкретно в школе, за отзыв о которой меня так, мягко выражаясь, упрекнули не глядя на текст - детям, чтобы играть в музыкальной группе, пришлось больше полугода биться головами об *буквально* лед в душах и сердцах педагогов, ибо с детьми нужно "сидеть", пока они репетируют-а у всех классных руководителей после школьных уроков "личная жизнь", простите. Мы готовы были пойти с родительницами поговорить, что будем сами "дежурить" там, лишь бы дети имели возможность играть! Ведь база есть - инструменты закуплены, а играть нет возможности! Какая-то злая ирония выходит( Слава Богу, утрясли вопрос. Нашлись неравнодушные *читай без личной жизни что ли)))*. У нас классный руководитель, чуть что - пишет заявления, что отказывается от детей! Простите - они что-котята бездомные, то туда, то сюда их кидать?! Сегодня люблю-вы хорошие, завтра на улицу выкину-надоели, не слушаетесь, тьфу на вас...Разумеется - с 13 лет начинается один из самых сложных периодов, но простите, разве так можно?! Какая к черту гавань, если в этой гавани, хочу люблю, хочу к черту пошлю?!
Так что, Оль - дети они понятно, что могут быть "караул", возраст, социальный круг, воспитание - много факторов дают неблагоприятный результат. Но педагоги?! Что это - в семье не без урода что ли?! Всегда помню и не устаю повторять - есть в мире профессии: врач, педагог и военный - приняв решение стать одним из них трижды подумай и миллион раз прочувствуй!!! Это выбор сердца должен быть, это бесконечные жертвы, это мало личного времени, это вообще не "род деятельности" - это жизнь! А я все больше и больше встречаю случайных людей в этих профессиях.
**простите, наболело, да. Надеюсь мой сын не подвергнется репрессиям за мою рефлексию)))...

----------


## kazangi

про "караул". моя мама учитель со стажем, говорит, что раньше дети боялись что-либо возразить взрослым, а учителю так вообще, а сейчас детей воспитывают так, что они не боятся, говорят что думают, нет прежнего благоговения что ли. И причем чаще всего так себя ведут дети не из неблагополучных семей, а наоборот, из обеспеченных, где родители сами образованные, занимаются ребенком, потому что такие родители поощряют собственное мнение, ну и дети это мнение вставляют везде, где только могут.

----------


## kiara

Ирин, честно, не совсем поняла тебя - "оно" хорошо или плохо по мнению твоей матушки?
Мне вот всегда казалось, что любого человека нужно уважать, а не бояться. Педагога - в особенности. И  мы в семье очень поощряем собственное мнение сыновей, я учу старшего как можно и нужно выражать свое мнение, что не надо бояться, как не перейти грань выражения мнения и дерзости. И дети вставляют свое мнение везде, где только могут - да, именно так. А где не могут, то есть это не уместно - не вставляют. Это как-то разумно и правильно, на мой взгляд.И меня так учили, но я по природе своей детской - была тихая и робкая))) *да, знаю-не верится)))но оно сейчас-результат глубокой работы, а тогда - я в обмороки падала у доски от волнения и страха*. Родители недоумевали - в семье такая бойкая, деловая, а в школе...потому что именно боялась рот раскрыть, пока не повзрослела. Ничего хорошего в этом не вижу. Это трагедия. У меня очень много образов живо в памяти, как кто-то кричал на кого-то, как был несправедливо обижен/обвинен/унижен, как подвергался нападкам или просто был жертвой самодурства или "особенностей возраста"...Печальные воспоминания.
*вот у меня давно чешутся руки написать текст о своих мыслях по поводу кризиса в образовании. Уже пару лет копится материал, мысли...нужно осилить и пригласить всех к дискуссии.

----------


## kazangi

по мнению моей мамы конкретно - это хорошо, потому что дети не боятся ошибиться, и хотя бы пытаются думать своими мозгами, ну и вообще сейчас время другое, нужно уметь себя отстаивать, а по мнению большинства учителей плохо - потому что раньше рявкнул погромче и тишина. Вот из последних ее учеников, 5й класс пришли после начальной школы, сидят и пытаются понравиться, угадать правильный ответ на вопрос типа "что лучше круг или квадрат?", и молчат. Неживые какие-то. Пофигистичные. Закрытые. Она говорит - это намного хуже, чем когда ученик открыто спорит с учителем и живо реагирует, пусть и отрицательно. Но их так надрессировали в нач. школе - не высовываться. Мою маму так воспитывали, поэтому она категорически против такого болота. Только школьная система ее поощряет, потому что болотом управлять легче.

----------


## Станислав учитель 21

> Мне вот всегда казалось, что любого человека нужно уважать, а не бояться. Педагога - в особенности. И мы в семье очень поощряем собственное мнение сыновей, я учу старшего как можно и нужно выражать свое мнение, что не надо бояться, как не перейти грань выражения мнения и дерзости.


Вот именно в школе во-первых (главная цель) дают знания, а вот умение их отстаивать, аргументировать и доказывать - общаться, это главная цель дома (семьи), учителя здесь могут только корректировать ситуацию... Поясняю: учитель "даю знания" - ученик "мне это не нужно" - учитель "аргументируй" - ученик "МНЕ ЭТО НЕ НУЖНО" - учитель "аргументирую" - ученик "поставьте мне 2 и успокойтесь" - учитель "ставлю 2 и аргументирую с вопросом: "А что скажут родители?" - ученик " они заняты и ваш предмет не ОСОБО важен".... продолжите наш диалог сами    P.S.и это несколько минут учебного времени, при этом ученики профессионально (специально) пытаются вывести вас на любые темы (ООН, ЮНЕСКО), главное чтобы не о уроке...

----------


## Станислав учитель 21

> Насчет учебников - старшие классы уже так и делают))) У кого есть планшет-все закачено туда. В интернете есть офиц.версии учебников в электронном виде, те же страницы, все как в печатном варианте. Около 80% учебной литературы можно таким образом "носить".


1. Официальные версии платные!!! По новому ФГОСу ещё с печатными до конца не разобрались!!!
2. Цитата родителей "Больше часа за компьютером не сиди - глаза болеть будут!!!". А в школе можно...потом скажем что во всем учителя виноваты (не обижайтесь - накипело)!!! По санпину в ДЕНЬ не более 45 минут за "техникой" (комп, планшет, проектор)
3. В каком состояний телефон в школе у вашего ребенка???....в таком будет и планшет!!! В среднем планшет стоит хорошего качества - 20 тысяч (минус  из семейного бюджета - ежегодно)
4. А свои варианты: цветной принтер (не нужен весь учебник), проверить портфель (- пару кг.), начальная школа вообще отдельный разговор...спросите у учителя о вариантах...

С уважением учитель!!!

----------


## Станислав учитель 21

> Насчет караула от детей...Оль, ну а вот оборотная сторона: не только от детей караул, учителя - тоже, простите, "отжигают" почем зря((((( На каждое предложение детей - "нет, я ничего не буду, у меня личная жизнь"", "это ваши проблемы", "мне за это не платят". И это не единичные случаи отдельных личностей, это такой собирательный портрет современного учителя в возрасте до 30 лет. Конкретно в школе, за отзыв о которой меня так, мягко выражаясь, упрекнули не глядя на текст - *детям*, чтобы играть в музыкальной группе, пришлось больше полугода биться головами об *буквально* лед в душах и сердцах педагогов, ибо с детьми нужно "сидеть", пока они репетируют-а у всех классных руководителей после школьных уроков "личная жизнь", простите.


Маленькая репрессия за вашу рефлексию  
1.Почему одни дети бились головой??? Где были головы родителей??? 
2.Честно признаюсь мне 29 лет стукнуло и после уроков у меня есть личная жизнь, а у вас...?
3.А музыкального кружка у вас нет в школе! Предложите директору, главное не стесняйтесь, тем более если это не индивидуальное желание, а целая музыкальная группа!!! Как поется в песне "НЕ НАДО СТЕСНЯТЬСЯ"

----------


## Станислав учитель 21

P.S. В прошлом году проводили интересный социологический опрос в Москве....среди всех 2 наиболее интересных


1. устраивает ли вас образовательное учреждение, в котором занимается ваш ребенок.... Нет - более 78%
2. вы хотите что бы в образовательном учреждении, где  занимается ваш ребенок, можно было его оставить до 18.00 (20.00) на "продленку", доп.занятия и т.д.....Да - более 88%

Вот и думай "Что такое хорошо и что такое плохо?"

----------


## kazangi

> 2. вы хотите что бы в образовательном учреждении, где  занимается ваш ребенок, можно было его оставить до 18.00 (20.00) на "продленку", доп.занятия и т.д.....Да - более 88%


ой, по мне продленка - это ужас ужасный(( всегда так жалко деток почему-то, хотя наверное в целях безопасности ребенка она оправдана, без родителей, но хоть под присмотром и занят, и уроки сделаны... но все равно, ужас.

----------


## kiara

> Маленькая репрессия за вашу рефлексию  
> 1.Почему одни дети бились головой??? Где были головы родителей??? 
> 2.Честно признаюсь мне 29 лет стукнуло и после уроков у меня есть личная жизнь, а у вас...?
> 3.А музыкального кружка у вас нет в школе! Предложите директору, главное не стесняйтесь, тем более если это не индивидуальное желание, а целая музыкальная группа!!! Как поется в песне "НЕ НАДО СТЕСНЯТЬСЯ"


Уважаемый Учитель. Удивляет только одно - Вы так смело ставите восклицательные знаки и иные пунктуационные пасьянсы, не будучи знакомы ни со мной (в отличии от тех, кто участвует здесь в разговоре),ни с ситуацией, так активно нападаете, подссчитали траты моего личного семейного бюджета,  что в высшей степени неприлично и не вежливо, что желания отвечать Вам, лично у меня нет. Простите, но я не веду беседы в таком тоне.

----------


## kiara

Мне вот интересно - это что, массовая экскурсия на форум ер-вцев со стороны калужских педагогов?)))
Потрудились ли уважаемые педагоги прочесть и другие наши темы, отметили ли, что значительная часть здесь присутствующих - чуткие и ответственные родители, многие из которых давно и глубоко изучают вопросы домашнего образования для своих детей? 
О КАКОЙ продленке вообще здесь можно было упоминать присутствующим?!
Проведите свой опрос в этом пространстве - получите совершенно иной результат. И что доказывают два эти результата? Да ничего. В различной целевой группе будет и различный результат.
В качестве примера:
беседую с родителями о здоровом питании -родительница мне: "ой, Актимель это такой ужас-ужас, что выпив вряд ли ли выжить можно, мы пьем детское молоко, с удовольствием кушаем каши, все только полезное, здоровое!" "А что за молочко?" - "Нутрилон 3"..................я в обмороке((((((((((((((((под занавес "каши полезные и здоровые" - это детские каши из коробок, что разводятся водой....Вот вам и "детское молоко" и здоровая натуральная еда(((((((Видимо в обществе очень разное все таки представление о натуральной и здоровой пищи.

----------


## Веснушка

да-да, очень интересно, что за учитель и из какой школы это написал))) и что за повышенный интерес такой? солидарность? странная какая то.... 29 лет... личная жизнь.... а как быть тем, кто на заводе работает от звонка до звонка? у них личной жизни нет? мдя... ну что и требовалось доказать) вот учитель, вот пример))

----------


## polya

Кхе-кхе...а мне вот,честно-честно, очень жалко учителей "нашего времени", и не только из-за низких зарплат, отсутствия уважения, точнее УВАЖЕНИЯ, к этой профессии в обществе (у нас теперь как-то непристижно стало в школе работать...), а из-за современных дитей и их родителей. Не всех, но все же... Они не то, что мнение свое отстаивают, они вообще со взрослыми общаться не умеют и не хотят - ноль уважения в принципе. Дома не привили. Я сама пед (который уже не пед) закончила, и есть единицы с нашего потока, кто в школу пошел все же работать. И все говорят одно - дети сейчас сложные, т.к. не уважают изначально, не привито это им...

Я своих детей воспитываю - рот им не закрываю, мнение свое высказывать - пожалуйста, но есть какие-то вещи обязвтельные, как уважение к старшим... И ей богу, мне будет очень стыдно за своего ребенка, если он будет учителю рот закрывать...

----------


## polya

К тому же - вот идет молодой специалист в школу работать: глаза горят, желание и т.д. И с чем сталкивается - "в рот не смотрят", "благоговения" нет... а что есть? Телефоны, ухмылки, слова мамы и папы, что "никто голос на тебя поднять не имеет право, тем более какой-то учитель...", уверенность, что 90% предметов в жизни не пригодятся... Вот как такой класс настроить на учебный лад? Да полурока молодой спец. только дисциплину налаживает... А вот ели бы было УВАЖЕНИЕ (да, любовь детей нужно заработать, не спорю), элементарное уважение к старшим, к учителю, авось и горел бы огонек в глазах у молодого спеца и увлек бы он детей астрономией или биологией... А так... Нервы, срывы и через год молодой и талантливый сбегает работать менеджером. Или тухнет огонек и остается работать и говорить, что "мне не доплачивают и время свое я на вас тратить не буду...
Мне жалко учителей.

----------


## yakudza

согласна!

----------


## adel

Я девочки проработала последние 6 лет в сфере образования  - наша организация поставляла все от мела и книг до парт и оборудования в школы калуги и всей области - без малого 400 шт. И была я от общения с нынешними педагогами в культурном шоке :Frown: ((( Приходя к нам , они принимали нас как бы за своих ( не понимая видимо что у нас самих дети) и разговор зачастую начинался с того что все дети дебилы и придурки, что мало им всем платят, что пусть все репетиторов нанимают им то это зачем... Мне реально было страшно за то во что превратилось наше образование. Приходили типа шибко умные педагоги которые искали решебники потому что им некогда самим  "столько" прорешивать и проверять. Приходили прокуренные на столько , что мне перед декретом уже хотелось из кабинета выбежать!!! Одежда, тоже отдельная история - я бы во многих из них не хотела видеть пример своим детям - и деньги тут не причем. Даже в самые нищенские годы образ учителя был иконой делового и скромного стиля - сейчас же они могут быть и в ультракоротком, и в прозрачном, и в спортивном и в чем только они не ходят. Теперь самое главное - как их видят дети. В 2010г все школы были массово компьютерезированы, все все даже маленькие школы в деревнях получили интерактивные доски и кучу других гаджитов. Так какого же было наше разочарование когда многие приезжали и с гордостью говорили: как доска? мы ее и не доставали из коробок. Зачем? чтоб ее переломали такую вещь дорогую. Нет уж пусть стоит себе - проверка будет, доска есть, а так отвечать за нее еще!!! А у моей начальницы ее 13 летний сын помогал ей настраивать эту доску и говорил смотри как все легко. А учителя их считают дураками.  
Меня лично в 18 школе так информатике учили ( у меня уже компьютер был тогда я всем рефераты печатала) а моя информатичка заставляла определения учить что такое компьютер, процессор, и т.д. а когда я   просто закрыла какую то программу она истерику устроила потому что не знала как ее обратно включить((( И как я должна была любить этот предмет если я понимала что знаю его лучше чем она сама? 
Теперь о том кто туда идет ( о молодых спецах с горящими глазами) В связи со сложившимся тотальным неуважением к профессии идут в наш Пед люди которым было важно получить бесплатную вышку, так у моей подруги на биофаке было по ее словам 3 человека из потока!!!! которые реально хотели работать с детьми - из них как минимум она сама работала у нас а не в школе, но ведь многие из них все таки пойдут работать в школы и это ужасно((( И после этого и получаются учителя которые во втором классе по англ. яз. рекомендуют нанять репетитора потому что она "не тянет" - это реальный случай!
И последнее: я пошла в школу в тяжелом для нашей страны 91 году в деревне и видела кто такие настоящие учителя с большой буквы, они на всегда останутся примером в моей памяти! Люди, которым не то что не доплачивали , а по полгода не платили даже их мизер. И с нами оставались после уроков, а старшеклассников директор мог до 7 вечера не отпускать и учить своей математике. А когда весной кончилась картошка школьная учителя носили свою чтобы у детей все равно был ежедневный обед. А однажды мальчик подал директору дневник а на нем наклейки с голыми тетками ( в жвачках были помните?) А тот в сердцах его порвал. Потом мы обсуждали этот случай во дворе с ребятами и один Калужский сказал : а у нас бы за такое в городе в суд можно подать! Так вы не поверите, но все дети встали на сторону Виктора Александровича и сказали что правильно сделал так и надо! (родители кстати тоже) Потому что уважение к нему было безграничным и заслуженным и потому что относился как к своим!
Резюме: конечно встречались мне и хорошие учителя и сейчас: учитель музыки  которая в декрет когда уходила дети плакали , учитель англ. из аненок, начальных классов из 9 гимназии - просто ангельская девушка. .. Но их так мало друзья мои что страшно , кто и чему будет учить наших детей. 
Детей кстати наши менеджеры тоже видели курящих прямо на пороге школы бабищ , с грудью наружу и в кожаных миниюбках - и все это называется 10-классница. Но что здесь первично я лично сказать затрудняюсь, общий уровень безкультурья стремительно растет, увеличение з/п учителей любви к работе не прибавляет :Smile: ) телевидение тоже несет свое доброе вечное - вообщем видимо и впрямь придется спасать свое будущее маленькими сообществами , объединиться и самим учить своих детей.

----------


## polya

Я не буду подсчитывать, сколько у нас на потоке было желающих именно в школу пойти, но была у нас девочка одна - учитель от Бога (если можно так сказать), мечтала в школе работать. И пошла в школу. Но только встретила я ее недавно: "Ну как ты-где? - Менеджер в рекламном агенстве..."
Дело, мне кажется, вообще в кризисе нашей системы образовани: и з/п, и мотивация, и престиж, и современные дети и их родители.

----------


## adel

Согласна. Вот и я все думаю об этом и не пойму как этот замкнутый круг можно разорвать. Но точно знала что з/п вряд ли поможет - вот сейчас ее очень увеличили а легче видимо не стало((((

----------


## kiara

Кризис современного образования - это очевидный для всех процесс, для всех - кроме образовательной среды!
Нельзя учить современных деток по канонам 80-летней давности!!!! Нужно менять ориентир самого процесса обучения педагога. Молодые специалисты, приходящие в школы просто не готовы к тому, с чем и с кем они столкнуться! Им нужна по настоящему хорошая подготовка по психологии, по особенностям возраста, их следует учить элементарной технике работы с аудиторией-завладеванием хотя бы на простейшем уровне!!! Кроме того, отдельная сложность - общение с родителями! Они ж почти не умеют это делать! А я вам скажу и как родительница, и как человек каждодневно общающийся с родителями  - это такой сложный процесс!!!!! Если бы не мои знания - я бы уже давно свернула к черту весь бизнес) Родители-это такая песня))))) Но это ж клиенты - с ними нужно нежно, ласково и понятно, кого успокоить, кого ободрить, кого просто выслушать, с кем просто "за жизнь" поговорить, кому помочь. 
А умение бесконфликтно беседовать? Учителей этому опять не учат. Чего далеко ходить, нам выше писали диалоги из жизни. Я уж не говорю, что вся паша педагогика насквозь пронизана постоянными оценочными суждениями!!!!Это бич просто, на мой взгляд! А точка зрения, что есть дети усидчивый, талантливые, а есть "не дано", тугодумы и проч... Господи - да все дети талантливы от Бога! Только не у всех есть среда, чтобы эти зерна проросли!!! Я буквально на последнем собеседовании выслушала точку зрения учителя, что детей нельзя считать всех умными и талантливыми, такого просто не бывает в природе...А вот где гарантия, что ваш/мой гениальный ребенок  впишется в эдакий личный трафарет педагога о талантливости..Что знает на начальном этапе педагог о ребенке, которого знает неделю? Да почти ничего, но при этому уже всех разделил на умненьких, середнячков и ...
Не в коем разии не хочу, чтобы меня сочли ярой противницей педагогов и школ)))))
А насчет "горящих" глаз. Выбор делает человек сам. И он за него несет свою личную ответственность. Здесь не может быть правых или виноватых. Слабоков или идейных. Не понравилось в школе значит той девочке. Значит в рекламе сейчас ей интереснее.
Когда мне, едва едва оперившемуся юристу, вдруг предложили подменить педагога на 1м курсе в институте, потому что я "умненькая и хорошо рассказываю" я перепугалась до смерти! Одно дело в суде выступать, а другое - в аудиторию к 17-18 летним подросткам (как к тиграм в к летку входить) лекции читать.Месяц я их боялась и  "строила", они меня люто ненавидели))) Потом оказалось, что педагог не выйдет уже, заменять не кому-просят меня остаться...Не знаю, почему я тогда осталась...Наверно, потому что никогда не сдаюсь. И я стала размышлять, надо налаживать контакт. Полгода мы налаживали контакт) На 5 курсе они меня просто обожали, неслись на лекции в 100% составе и писали дипломы у меня, слезно прося декана добавить дипломников сверх нормы мне. К слову сказать, платили мне меньше всех - ведь я не педагог, не кандидат тогда, молоденькая девочка...Но мои глаза горели все 15 лет. И на мои лекции всегда шли с удовольствием, хотя я три шкуры "драла" со студентов всегда.Но им было интересно - мы могли и поговорить за жизнь и остаться после лекции. А я ведь еще и работала и семья была у меня. И сама училась...Но они меня ждали, понимаете? Надеялись, рассчитывали на мою поддержку - КАК, как можно взять и развернуться спиной, заявив о личной жизни?! Никогда я этого не пойму. Ни с какими аргументами. Мне кажется - в образовании либо отдавать себя детям, либо уходить! Третьего не дано. Для меня - вот так. Для кого-то иначе, каждый сам выбирает.
Но нельзя делать тенденцией к оправданию низкие з/пл и "современную молодежь". Я на всю жизнь запомнила фразу "не бывает плохих учеников, бывают бездарные учителя". Всегда и везде, за любой тру наградой должно быть удовлетворение. Нет его - уходи, ищу себя в другом. Освободи место для прихода нового, быть может гораздо лучшего, кто будет на своем месте.

----------


## kazangi

> А точка зрения, что есть дети усидчивый, талантливые, а есть "не дано", тугодумы и проч... Господи - да все дети талантливы от Бога! Только не у всех есть среда, чтобы эти зерна проросли!!! Я буквально на последнем собеседовании выслушала точку зрения учителя, что детей нельзя считать всех умными и талантливыми, такого просто не бывает в природе...А вот где гарантия, что ваш/мой гениальный ребенок  впишется в эдакий личный трафарет педагога о талантливости..Что знает на начальном этапе педагог о ребенке, которого знает неделю? Да почти ничего, но при этому уже всех разделил на умненьких, середнячков и ....


вот кстати да... помнится меня учительница биологии считала "отсталой" по ее предмету, я буквально выпросила отправить меня на олимпиаду, взяли меня только потому, что нужно было опр. количество человекоединиц послать. Ну и заняла я 3е место, а вся остальная делегация без мест осталась. Ее это так шокировало))) отношение сразу поменялось)) Это в 9м классе было. А в 11 она уже меня уговаривала поехать, привезла ей 2е место. Она и литературу просила мне оставить после окончания школы, по которой я готовилась.
А еще уже во времена учебы в педе рассказывали нам про эксперимент, когда учителям привели 2 класса, про один сказали, что там все дети одаренные, а про другой, что обычные. Так  в "одаренном" классе действительно успеваемость была выше. Хотя изначально в оба класса детей выбрали в случайном порядке.

аа)) еще вспомнила тоже из педа случай. Пришла к нам на первую лекцию по педагогике (!!!!!) преподавательница, не знакомая до этого времени. А в аудитории мы сидели на 3х рядах, так она нас сразу разделила - "тут сидят отличники, тут хорошисты, а тут... сами понимаете". Собственно так она и зачеты потом выставляла.

----------


## kiara

Очень показательный эксперимент (хотя я противник экспериментов над людьми и детьми в особенности) - учителя верили в одаренных детей и дети раскрывались!!!

----------


## kazangi

да-да. Если учитель не верит в ученика, то пробить эту стену ооочень сложно, особенно ребенку. На себе ощутила. Кто б только знал, как мне моя медаль досталась...

----------


## polya

Да, про это я и писала, когда в одной школе я была - "не очень", а в другой - на мне штампа не было - и раскрылась)

----------


## Станислав учитель 21

> Уважаемый Учитель. Удивляет только одно - Вы так смело ставите восклицательные знаки и иные пунктуационные пасьянсы, не будучи знакомы ни со мной (в отличии от тех, кто участвует здесь в разговоре),ни с ситуацией, так активно нападаете, подссчитали траты моего личного семейного бюджета,  что в высшей степени неприлично и не вежливо, что желания отвечать Вам, лично у меня нет. Простите, но я не веду беседы в таком тоне.


Уважаемая "kiara" приношу свой извинения, если обидел своими высказываниями и пунктуационными пасьянсами (слишком часто общаюсь с детьми по средствам ИКТ).Повторюсь не хотел никого обижать!
Просто предлагаю варианты действия, людям которые читают ваш форум и не знают как себя вести в данной ситуации и что делать. 
О себе: 21 школа Марусин Станислав Юрьевич учитель технологии, черчения и ЭКОНОМИКИ (поэтому всё в цифрах).
И очень прошу разъяснить в чем я не прав??? У меня действительно после школы есть личная жизнь (как у всех людей), но есть и определенное время, которое я провожу в школе дополнительно!!!
По поводу доп. занятий - можно уточнить школу? Просто я всеми руками и ногами за творчество, как и большинство учителей. В школах проходят концерты, а это всегда готовый номер, а то и 2. Не могу поверить, что вам отказали в организации музыкальной группы . Просто если оставить ребят одних, как просят иногда родители, то это превращается в школьные посиделки с КПД 0%.
А по поводу трат семейного бюджета - я даю общую оценку...решать вам (просто и в технологии  и экономике есть тема семейный бюджет). Уже сейчас некоторые дети моих друзей, вместо учебников носят распечатки, в старшей школе есть планшеты...но если честно, до сих пор предпочитаю бумажный вариант электронному!

----------


## Станислав учитель 21

> да-да, очень интересно, что за учитель и из какой школы это написал))) и что за повышенный интерес такой? солидарность? странная какая то.... 29 лет... личная жизнь.... а как быть тем, кто на заводе работает от звонка до звонка? у них личной жизни нет? мдя... ну что и требовалось доказать) вот учитель, вот пример))


Просто нашел интересный форум "КАЛУЖСКИЙ" с темой в которой могу подсказать и дать свою(личную) оценку!!! Просто грустно, что "на заводе все "от звонка до звонка", а вы учителя, только до двух "работаете", а все остальные целый день!!!" Самое интересное, что в школе по настоящему от звонка до звонка...а потом... 
И судя по комментариям, я нарушил диалог,а надеялся на конструктивную беседу, поэтому должен откланяться... и еще раз "извинтиляюсь"!!!
За форум спасибо!!!

----------


## Станислав учитель 21

P.S. polya СПАСИБО за коммент о учителях!!! Отчасти так оно и есть А о одаренности...все сложно у меня пионер в лагере был настоящий футболист...я его по футболу и гонял(развивал)...а когда через 3 года моя напарница его чуть ли не силой вытащила на сцену...мы ахнули!!! Артист на все сто... и сейчас в Москве в театральном учится. Вот и получается, чтобы талант раскрыть, иногда за ногу тащить нужно!

----------


## Polixenia

> ой, по мне продленка - это ужас ужасный(( всегда так жалко деток почему-то, хотя наверное в целях безопасности ребенка она оправдана, без родителей, но хоть под присмотром и занят, и уроки сделаны... но все равно, ужас.


Ирин, а почему ты решила, что продленка - это ужас ужасный?) твои дети, вроде, еще не доросли до нее, поэтому непонятно, с чего такой вывод. 
Со мной, кстати, можно говорить о продленке, если что)) хотя я тоже заботливый родитель, но не вижу в ней ничего плохого. Моей дочке продленка очень нравилась, например, детям помогали уроки сделать, потом у них множество разных кружков по интересам было. Дети и вышивали (девочки), и в шашки играли (и девочки, и мальчики), и спортивным ориентированием занимались, и на скалодроме лазали. Вот честно, даже если бы я была неработающая мама и забирала дочку после школы, я бы не смогла ей обеспечить такой богатый досуг, как на продленке. 

И, кстати, внеклассной работой с детьми занимаются активно. При том, что Настина классная - тоже как бы замужняя дама. Поэтому я бы не стала равнять по отдельным учителям (даже не школам) всех остальных учителей. Да, есть педагоги - ужас-ужас, спасибо, не надо. Но есть совершенно прекрасные люди. Нам с дочками чаще почему-то попадаются именно такие))

----------


## Polixenia

И, кстати, девочки, мне кажется, что это не вполне логично - требовать раскрытия анонимности собеседника, при том, что каждый из нас сидит под ником и этому самому собеседнику так же может быть не знаком.

----------


## kazangi

Оксан... я даже не знаю, что тебе ответить... Я всегда ходила из школы домой, дом - есть дом. Однажды я чисто из любопытства попросила маму оставить меня на продленке, да, досуг был, уроки сделаны... но это не ДОМ, понимаешь? я в тот единственный день на продленке психологически устала очень-очень-очень. Я считаю, что школа - это как работа для ребенка, место, куда он ходит напрягать мозги, активно трудиться, и обязательно нужно оттуда уходить... Уметь уйти. Расслабиться и отдохнуть так как дома, на продленке невозможно. У меня слов не хватает, чтобы выразить все мои ощущения по этому поводу. К тому же в 6-7-8 лет ребенок уже в состоянии побыть несколько часов дома один, даже если родители работают.

----------


## Polixenia

Ирин, я заметила, что наши ощущения и детские - немного разнятся)) Моей Насте нравилось очень. Мне, кстати, моя продленка тоже нравилась. Это при том, что я была очень-очень домашним ребенком. И площадка летом нравилась. А вот Насте она не покатила, и она сказала, что не будет туда ходить. Ее право. 

Я просто к тому, что не надо свои ощущения - тем более многолетней давности - выдавать за некий факт. Я понимаю, что это тренд нынче - ругать школу, садики... Я сама всегда волновалась, как там мои дети будут. У меня лично с садиком сплошной негатив связан. Слава Богу, у детей все иначе. И воспитателями мы довольны, и учителями, по большей части)

----------


## Polixenia

Уточнение по первому предложению: я имела в виду, что наши мысли и то, что думают наши дети о каком-то явлении, могут не совпадать) У нас с Настей часто именно так. Но это не значит, что это конфликт. Это значит, что ребенок думает иначе. И мне это нравится. Мне, в принципе, нравятся разные реакции, а не "правильная" и "неправильная")

----------


## kazangi

> О себе: 21 школа Марусин Станислав Юрьевич учитель технологии, черчения и ЭКОНОМИКИ (поэтому всё в цифрах).
> И очень прошу разъяснить в чем я не прав???


попробую объяснить. Этот сайт - продолжение нашего общения в одноклассниках, там сначала была просто мамская группа, потом группа поменяла направленность с просто мамской на естественное родительство, которое весьма неоднозначно. Много споров было там... и тогда был создан этот сайт, наша тихая гавань, где мы общаемся своим кружком, без ругани и т.п. Новенькие приходят сначала в тему знакомства http://kalugadeti.ru/showthread.php?...BC%D1%81%D1%8F , поэтому такое резкое вступление в обсуждение и воспринимается как вторжение в наш уютный мирок. Кстати, мы с тобой знакомы, если помнишь такое агентство "Идея", я - Ирина))

----------


## kazangi

> Ирин, я заметила, что наши ощущения и детские - немного разнятся)) Моей Насте нравилось очень. Мне, кстати, моя продленка тоже нравилась. Это при том, что я была очень-очень домашним ребенком. И площадка летом нравилась. А вот Насте она не покатила, и она сказала, что не будет туда ходить. Ее право. 
> 
> Я просто к тому, что не надо свои ощущения - тем более многолетней давности - выдавать за некий факт. Я понимаю, что это тренд нынче - ругать школу, садики... Я сама всегда волновалась, как там мои дети будут. У меня лично с садиком сплошной негатив связан. Слава Богу, у детей все иначе. И воспитателями мы довольны, и учителями, по большей части)


а я и не писала как факт)) я писала "по мне - это ужас..." И мы тоже когда-то были детьми со своими детскими переживаниями, наши дети - это во многом наше повторение, поэтому логично предположить, что у них могут возникнуть те же переживания.

----------


## kazangi

> Уточнение по первому предложению: я имела в виду, что наши мысли и то, что думают наши дети о каком-то явлении, могут не совпадать) У нас с Настей часто именно так. Но это не значит, что это конфликт. Это значит, что ребенок думает иначе. И мне это нравится. Мне, в принципе, нравятся разные реакции, а не "правильная" и "неправильная")


ох... я уже давно не оцениваю ничего с позиции "правильности"... я что-то приемлю для себя и своих детей, что-то нет. Всякие продленки, детский сад - из числа "не приемлю".

----------


## yakudza

... никак не относится к обсуждению...
Станислав, спасибо, что представились! Где-то мы пересекались по учебе. Помню вас как очень веселого, открытого и доброго парня)) Очень рада, что вы работаете в школе с детьми)

----------

